# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ✅🔴 LARGE HOUSE 3x90S + 11x MAX DOH/DOL - MAX EUREKA+2 SET - 150 Minions - 65M GIL 🔴✅

## Xprt

*Hello fellows,

Selling my account with a Large Private House, 3x max jobs, 8x max Crafters, 3x max Gatherers, Let's go into details with pictures

House Details:
- Size: Large
- Location: Empyreum
- Server: Chaos [Cerberus]
- Type: Private
- House located on Highest Spot of Empyreum with massive view distance
- Notes: Retainers Bell + Market Board right outside the house



Account Details
- i am the original account owner and this account was never banned/suspended before.
- Original account E-mail + All account details will be given to buyer
- 3x 90 (Paladin/Samurai/Astrologian) & 80s (Ninja/Scholar/Summoner/Machinist) and other randoms
- Trade Mentor
- Full Level 90 Crafters Penta-melded set
- Grand Company Max Rank
- All Aether Currents Complete
- Paladin ARR max Relic
- Astrologian Pre-final Eureka Relic
- Kinna Katana weapon - Samurai
- 116 Titles
- Main Scenario Quests done up to patch 6.1
- 5x max Level 90 Retainers with tons of random mats
- 2 Month of Game time starting from 26/12/2022
- Level 60 max Relic Weapon/Shield for Paladin
- Level 60 Eureka full Tank Set
- 10+ Nice Glamour Sets including Angelic Attire from Store and some emotes
**-* *65 millions Gil**


 ​









Looking to sell the account for 750$

Contact me through forums messages or Discord: Warlord#7369

*

----------


## Xprt

*Price is lowered to 650$*

----------

